# Thanksgiving meal for dogs.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Did anyone feed their dog turkey or human Food yesterday for Thanksgiving. And if so and your dog is on a kibble diet does it upset their stomach to eat human Food.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

A drastic change in diet does run a good chance of upsetting their digestion. Some dogs do better than others.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosko must be really sensitive to the change. The last time I gave him a little beef jerky he done the same thing. I only gave the dude the equivalent of 3 chicken nugget size pieces of Turkey over an hour. He is just now starting to act like himself.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine got a tiny bit of pumpkin pie.I give them leftovers frequently,but never more than a tablespoon full.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine eat raw, so I bought a turkey for them and split it up.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I give mine the turkey neck. (raw)


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Raw turkey neck


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

When giving them food. Does it make a difference on whether the food is cooked or raw. Or any change in diet can upset their stomach.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

skin is fatty, so is the dark meat. I give my dogs raw turkey often, but don't feed much skin. Cooked is ok, but in moderation and it depends on the dogs gut. Many are sensitive, and that could cause pancreatitis if there is too much fat.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Our dogs get small amounts of human left overs and yesterday they got white meat and mashed potatoes and a tablespoon of stuffing.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Are turkey bones okay? I know to never give chicken bones. Not asking for my pup, she's still too young but I am just curious.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

My understanding is no. They fragment and splinter like chicken bones.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

cooked, never. raw...it depends on the dog. I don't feed turkey bones other than the necks. They are too dense and unlike the age of chickens that have soft bones(barely strong enough to hold up the weight of the chicken). Turkeys grow for a longer period of time before butchering which makes the bones thicker/harder to chew for most dogs, and grinders are not strong enough to grind them either.
My dogs love the necks, yet a tom turkey neck still has more bone than I'm comfortable feeding in one meal portion. Hen necks are fine for the RMB.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They just had a little lasagna we went to my moms so I shared some when we came home when I had a little late night snack!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanksgiving and Christmas have the highest rates of pancreatic attacks than any other days. Our phones will ring off the desk the morning after these two holidays because folks feed their pets turkey and its very fatty, which in turn can cause pancreatitus. 
I used to give the necks to my dogs, but they ate raw so were used to it, but the biggest explanation we would hear was 'I gave princess fluffy toes some turkey, skin and gravy" for a treat, now she has the runs and throwing up".


----------



## Scouts_Handler (Apr 12, 2015)

My spouse asked about giving Scout the bone from the ham when we're done, but I suggested against it. Instead, for the holiday I just bought one of those specialty meals and mixed some of Scout's regular food with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I called my vets office Wednesday for a question and said "I hope you get a long Thanksgiving weekend" and the tech said they always have to work the day after Thanksgiving because of all the cases of pancreatitis that come in from dogs being fed "Thanksgiving Dinner"


----------

